# Bell, Rogers, or Primus: Which sucks the least?



## msprint (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi. I am moving in a couple of weeks and need to get phone service (land line) and internet service. Which of these companies should I use? I see that Primus is offering great rates, but I also hear they have bad customer service. Anyone have experience with them? How about Yak or another smaller company?


----------



## Finch (Aug 9, 2003)

None, if your going DSL check out AEI AEI Internet inc. I've been with them for 2+ yrs with no issues. $30 a mo if you own your modem. I bought my modem from Tech Source Canada for $35


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I use high speed cable internet and the $20 plan from Vonage, it's a great combination, I've saved tons for almost 3 years now.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Bell, Rogers, or Primus? All of them suck pretty badly!!!

Bell has a fairly good phone service (though they are always trying to peddle dumb expensive services to you, and even make you pay extra for special Touch Tone service) - but their Sympatico service is both slow (only three times faster than dialup) and dain bramaged (you get stuck with all of this Micro$oft garbage that is not only incompatible with Macs, it is incompatible with Windoze). And their contracts have all of this fine print, so once you sign, well, it's easier to renegotiate a deal with the devil than to avoid the inevitable "network charges" and other bally-hoo. You will also face the 10GB per month limit, and if you go over, they charge you like all craziness. And apparently, you can not get The Weather Network on their fake TV service...

Rogers has nasty old VOIP for phones, which sounds as if you are talking into a tin can. Long distance is cheaper, but you spend a half hour repeating what you say so that someone in Korea can actually understand you. Their internet is faster than Stupidpatico, but since they are pretty heavy into "traffic shaping", your mileage will certainly vary.

Primus does not cover very much area, and since their customer service consists of having to phone them up - on your broken phone. I don't know anyone who has their Internet, since they do not cover The Hammer as part of their turf.

I think you are better off without the bundling and have a phone service that uses phones, and an Internet service that is actually connected to the Internet.


----------



## r j gladstone (Mar 19, 2008)

EvanPitts said:


> ...Primus does not cover very much area, and since their customer service consists of having to phone them up - on your broken phone. I don't know anyone who has their Internet...


I've got Primus internet and that's why I'm here looking for something better. I started off with Echo Online but it got taken over by Primus... or is it Win-Tel; I can never remember which one owns the other, but one's as bad as the other. I'm not going to list everything that's gone wrong since; suffice to say that customer service and technical support are both atrocious. And, if the service is down for any reason , they won't tell you; they'll try to fool you into believing it's your router or your modem or your non-existent firewall which is the problem. Lo and behold, the service is up and running a few hours later. It's happened often enough that I'm interested in any provider that is not Primus or Win-Tel. Or Sympatico or Rogers for that matter - I don't hear anything good about them either. Please, any suggestions? Preferably someone local enough that I can reach a human being without navigating the usual menu maze for too many steps.


----------

